# Orange lake or Summer Bay



## tomgou (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi
Please help us decide
Which resort would  you chose for a 3 bedroom???
Thanks

Tom


----------



## Vodo (Jul 6, 2009)

*It really just depends . . .*

Hi Tom -

My family and I have enjoyed both resorts many times.  As a matter of fact, we have a 3BR booked at Summer Bay for the week of 7/18.  I think the answer for you lies in what kind of vacation you're looking for.  Orange Lake is HUGE which means it has loads of amenities spread over miles of resort.  The River Island pool complex is awesome.  And they have multiple golf courses onsite if you're a golfer.  There's always something to do at Orange Lake.  And since you're looking at a 3BR, there are no bad units in that size, so it's a safe bet you would get a good unit.  The downside to Orange Lake is that you frequently have to drive among and betwixt the amenities.  The staff is sometimes rude and almost always impersonal.  The 3BR units are NOT lockoffs, so if you want privacy for multiple segments of your family/friends, that's not an option.

Summer Bay is much smaller with fewer amenities.  It's a nice sized resort with lovely grounds and a large lake, but it's not a mega-resort like Orange Lake.  It's much more laid back.  It offers plenty of amenities (multiple pools, miniature golf, lake activities, watercraft rental, bicycle/surrey rental, playgrounds, tennis courts, basketball courts, activity center) but not on the same scale as Orange Lake does.  The 3BR condo units are lockoffs, which we prefer if staying with multiple families.  Management is almost always extraordinarily friendly and responsive.  The best Summer Bay property is The Houses of Summer Bay.  If you can find a unit under that resort designation, it would be terrific.  They are individual (non-lockoff) house units, each with a small private screen-enclosed pool (some with attached hot tubs), single car garage, two king master suites with a jacuzzi in each plus a third bedroom with two twin beds, and three full baths.  We LOVE those!  They're older, but still wonderful.

Bottom line is that both resorts are good choices.  If you want lots of hubbub and activities and the feel of a mega-resort, head for Orange Lake.  If you want a quieter, more relaxed atmosphere, then Summer Bay would be a good pick for you.

Cindy


----------



## Mel (Jul 7, 2009)

While they are not listed as lockoffs, the 3BR units at Orange Lake do in fact offer a certain level of privacy.  You can see the room layout here.  The 3rd bedroom is set off from the rest of the unit, with 2 bathrooms between it and the 2nd bedroom, and its own door from the main hallway.  It doesn't have its own secure entrance, or its own kitchen facilities, but does offer privacy.

Note that the River Island units are lock-off units.

I'm not sure about the size of the Summer Bay units, but the Orange Lake units have regular beds for 8, plus 2 sleeper sofas (small one in 3rd bedroom, large one in living room), and sleep up to 12 (11 comfortably).


----------



## Vodo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Summer Bay 3BR Configuration*

The Summer Bay lockoffs have a king bed in the master on the 2BR/2BA side, two full beds in the 2nd bedroom, and a queen sleeper sofa in the living room.  The 2BR side also has a full kitchen, a living room, a dining area, a full sized washer/dryer and large jacuzzi tub.  The 1BR/1BA side has a king bed, a queen sleeper sofa, a full kitchen, a living/dining area, a standard size (usually jetted) tub, and stacking washer/dryer units.  They share a common foyer off of which is a door into each of the two units of the lockoff.


----------

